# Travel Destinations > South America >  S.America in feb'10 for 3 weeks

## Travel4

I am planning a 3 week trip to S.America with my wife in feb'10. We are from India both 31. Kindly suggest us an itenary which includes the rio carnival.

----------


## sukamin123

You’ve written nice post, I am gonna bookmark this page, thanks for info. I actually appreciate your own position and I will be sure to come back here. Thanks. bmi calculator

----------

